# Looking for breeders in Louisiana



## Dartfish (Dec 16, 2016)

Hey everyone i was curious if anyone here has any darts available in Louisiana species dosnt matter as im just looking to see whats available however a few i would possibly be interested in would be azureus, leucomelas, ranitomeya species, phyllobates terribilis or bicolor, epidobates tricolor and Anthonyi. If you have any of these available and live in Louisiana (preferably near shreveport) please pm me


----------



## theeternalstudent (Jul 26, 2015)

Are you still looking for breeders? I know a guy in New Orleans, which I know is a bit far from Shreveport. I currently have R. amazonica arenca blanca tadpoles, but it'll be a while til they become froglets...


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

There are a number of people keeping frogs in Louisiana, though to my knowledge, they are centered in the south-southeastern portion of the state. I'm in Baton Rouge and keep mainly Ranitomeya and Oophaga, but I have a friend who produces a few tinc morphs here in BR. There are also a few great folks in New Orleans that have fairly varied collections. I think you should be able to find most or all of those species that you listed somewhat locally.


----------



## Dartfish (Dec 16, 2016)

I am still interested, after getting more experience i would like to try an oophaga but im getting a bit of a soft spot for ranitomeya since getting my vent pair . I have narrowed things down abit to a few species like imitator, reticulata and benedicta but like i said earlier would be interested soon an oophaga variety, which oophaga are best for beginners in the obligate side of frogs? Ive heard bastimentos are a good start and would like to hear others personal opinions on good ones.


----------

